# Maine Goldens Galore



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

[/IMG]




























[/IMG]


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

They're all so sweet! The puppies make me want another puppy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are great pictures. My favorite is of the puppy and the Maine **** Cat. The cat does not look phased in the least by the puppy.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful! I LOVE the 3th picture! And the one with the gorgeous cat!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I went to socialize with and be a friendly stranger for a litter of 5 week old puppies at a breeder's house in my town. It's like heaven there, and it's hard to leave!


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh, the one with the Maine **** Cat is priceless! Thanks for sharing. From one Mainer to another,
Jennifer


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, I am totally perplexed.
I only get TWO photos.
They are stunning photos, but no cat????


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

LOVE the picture of the Cat with the puppy  That is just too precious...


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I went to socialize with and be a friendly stranger for a litter of 5 week old puppies at a breeder's house in my town. It's like heaven there, and it's hard to leave!


How do you get THAT job!?!  Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bailey's brother Adobe was there! He was playing at the speed of light though, and it was raining too hard to get pictures. I'll try later this week.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> ok, I am totally perplexed.
> I only get TWO photos.
> They are stunning photos, but no cat????


Barb,

Scroll to the right.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> ok, I am totally perplexed.
> I only get TWO photos.
> They are stunning photos, but no cat????


Keep scrolling to the right, the pics go horizontally! 

Great pics!!! Is that Tally in the 2nd one? He's beautiful! Lucky you to get to hang out with all those adorable puppies!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

No, but it's one of Tally's sisters. . . I wish kissing puppies could be a full time job.


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Bailey's brother Adobe was there! He was playing at the speed of light though, and it was raining too hard to get pictures. I'll try later this week.


That would be great! I'd love to see him!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

I was going to pick a favorite photo....but it was just too difficult. I love them all.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I can imagine how hard it would be to leave! That looks like heaven on earth. 
I can almost smell the puppy breath...


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

The side shot of the puppy with the blue collar is just priceless! I am guessing the cat is as big if not bigger than the puppies. I am sure it can hold it's own very well against the puppies. HA!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What cuties!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm excited because my good friend Storm bought the red pup today. I miss babysitting Fenway, so now I will have Rumford to look after.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Beautiful, wonderful. I need puppy breath! Excellent pics!


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I'm excited because my good friend Storm bought the red pup today. I miss babysitting Fenway, so now I will have Rumford to look after.


Oh sure, rub it in... LOL

Piper just had her first birthday yesterday but we still call her "Puppypuppypuppy". She is the most "lovey" golden that I've ever met.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The puppy swagger is irresistible. The red pup(Rumford) prefers to prance rather than walk, and he spent an hour playing with grampa Striker and a maine **** kitten. It was quite a sight to see the three critters interact- the big dog with a lion's mane, the tiny pup, and the cat.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Really adorable. I wish I could be the friendly stranger for a litter of pups. That must be such a blast.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

So adorable! I'm jealous!


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

I love the first pic! Your Golden look very very very sweeeet!


----------

